# new to crawling



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

so im wanting to get into the wondrful world of crawling after i had to sell out of my loose dirt oval stuff due to a lack of tracks. I was wondering what would be a good starter crawler for around 200-250ish bucks? ive looked at axials scx10 but i figured id ask somebody who knows what they are doing.. Im wanting a scale crawler that i can crawl on my wood pile and play in a little mud and maybe find some trails to hit in the summer.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

dirtracer51 said:


> so im wanting to get into the wondrful world of crawling after i had to sell out of my loose dirt oval stuff due to a lack of tracks. I was wondering what would be a good starter crawler for around 200-250ish bucks? ive looked at axials scx10 but i figured id ask somebody who knows what they are doing.. Im wanting a scale crawler that i can crawl on my wood pile and play in a little mud and maybe find some trails to hit in the summer.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


The scx10 would be a good choice. I had a first generation one and I liked it alot. You won't be able to get a new one in your price range but a good used one could be had at that price,
Good luck with whatever you decide and you'll have a blast crawling:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Axial (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a scx10 and it is amazing!!! That's my choice!


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

does anybody know anything about the HPI crawler king?? its alot cheaper than the axial


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

dirtracer51 said:


> does anybody know anything about the HPI crawler king?? its alot cheaper than the axial


Save yourself some frustration and avoid the crawler king. They dont crawl very well and to make them do so your going to have to replace almost everything except the axles. The SCX10 is a way better choice.


----------



## OVALDETTA (Jan 22, 2008)

I first picked up a venom crawler the safari, still have it the daughter runs it when we all go out for a scale trail run, only mod done to it was the tires went with the proline sx swampers, so far so good, but,,,,,, i do have a scx10 honcho (mine) but for the money the venom was the cheaper, just something else you could look at getting.:thumbsup:


----------



## LCKrc (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi i have had a few crawlers a losi night crawler and a venom creeper.I have driven a few scale axial rigs all diff setups and Trucks.Ialso had a redcat ready to run my first that truck was alot of fun for someone who had never even driven a rc car.well anyways my favorite was my venom.It crawled amazing after a few mods but thats the fun  with newer tires i used roover but that was a few years ago.also its called a stage 2 suspension kit from a few diff places you can build that to get rid of that battery tray its a fun car and used or even with a set of cheaper electronics it would be in your price range and you get it in kit form always nice :thumbsup:


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Venom Crawler :thumbsup:
I had the Venom Creeper (comp crawler) and luved it, that thing flexed like crazy and you did not need alot of the hop ups as well, it ran great out of the box. 

The only thing I really hopped up was buying the Traxxas Steel yokes and slip driveshafts, cheaper and easier to get then the CVD styles.

Check out my vids on Youtube, search "snwchris" and you'll see them.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

dirtracer51 said:


> so im wanting to get into the wondrful world of crawling after i had to sell out of my loose dirt oval stuff due to a lack of tracks. I was wondering what would be a good starter crawler for around 200-250ish bucks? ive looked at axials scx10 but i figured id ask somebody who knows what they are doing.. Im wanting a scale crawler that i can crawl on my wood pile and play in a little mud and maybe find some trails to hit in the summer.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


I might get reemed for this, but for the money the Redcat RS10 XT is great. cheap, reliable (except the servos) and easily upgraded, 2.4 ghz and 4 wheel steer out of the box. as far as making it a decent crawler you'd want to start with the servos; metal gear high torque. then attack the tires, sipe em, use oil of wintergreen to soften em up and load with BB's or flat out replace them. stock are not great. The sumo crawler is badass too. Mine is used as rental truck in my shop and kids cant kill it


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

GTHobbyandRaceway said:


> I might get reemed for this, but for the money the Redcat RS10 XT is great. cheap, reliable (except the servos) and easily upgraded, 2.4 ghz and 4 wheel steer out of the box. as far as making it a decent crawler you'd want to start with the servos; metal gear high torque. then attack the tires, sipe em, use oil of wintergreen to soften em up and load with BB's or flat out replace them. stock are not great. The sumo crawler is badass too. Mine is used as rental truck in my shop and kids cant kill it


:thumbsup: I have a RS 10 xt. Great crawler. Just change out tires and servo and it rocks!


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

how well do scale bodies fit and look on the venom creeper?? because that is really what im wantin


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I've seen a few with scale bodies on them, but they usually buy the Axial frame rails and shock hoops and then use all the Creeper drivetrain, links and axles.


----------



## OVALDETTA (Jan 22, 2008)

I put a proline tubeframe chassis on my venom crawler with the stage 2 suspension from ckrc,fit like a glove looks killer too! an they are cheap,19.95 from rpp hobbys, see if i can get some pics up on it.


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

i was hoping the creeper would fit a scale body without modifications.. so im either lookin at the safari or getting a dingo kit or honcho k if i can find it


----------

